# Long Reef Sun 19/8



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Looks like some good weather coming up for Sunday so I'm looking for a repeat outing.

As the bride reminded me yesterday that I caught fish in Gentlemen's hours last week and we'll be partying on Saturday, will probably look for another mid morning start, around 10am (dropping off the girls on my way there - they hate being driven around with the yak on the roof).

Plan will be to hit the wall again unless the conditions are perfect, in which case I'll head wider


----------



## Flump (Apr 17, 2006)

I'm determined to get at least one edible fish from Long Reef so I think I'll join you mate. At least then I'll know exactly where the Wall is


----------



## fisherdan (Apr 17, 2007)

Sounds good Dave, I'll be up for a long paddle!

You should wear the hat when you drive the girls with the Yak on the roof? :lol:


----------



## MangoX (Feb 18, 2006)

me too 

We will all follow you to the wall.....

when you say wider....
do you mean out to Good Property ?
its a good 6 kms out right ?

according to some GPS marks....would this be about correct ?










what time ? 10.00 am ?


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Steve, by wider I meant Good Property and it is a 6km paddle. However, Murphy's creep (thanks Andy) has set in on the forecast so I'll stick to drifting around the area of The Wall. I'll be there for a launch around 10, but it'll depend on my paternal duties.

Once more unto the breach, dear friends, once more,
Or close the wall up with our English dead!
In peace there's nothing so becomes a man
As modest stillness and humility;
But when the blast of war blows in our ears,
Then imitate the action of the tiger:
Stiffen the sinews, summon up the blood.
"Henry V" (5.3.44-51)


----------



## gheppsie (Sep 16, 2005)

I might chime in on this one boys. Where exactly do you launch from peril?


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

gheppsie said:


> I might chime in on this one boys. Where exactly do you launch from peril?


Fisherman's Beach ramp. At the end of Anzac Ave, past the golf clubhouse


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Don't have taxi duties in morning so will be looking at an earlier launch - maybe 8am. If the conditions hold I'll be trolling out to good property then vertical jigging, with a placcy on the drift


----------



## fisherdan (Apr 17, 2007)

Stuck on land till 1ish, will head out to the wall and hopefully see you on your way back in.

Try dragging a red/white feather out there, I hear the tuna have been smashing them!

Best of luck, tight lines!


----------



## Flump (Apr 17, 2006)

Hiya Dave, I'll be there around 8am too. Looking forward to this one


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Sorry guys. I was late as it was pissing down where I was, got there after 9, wind rose, so I packed up and returned home


----------

